# NBT2 vs EntryNav



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi guys.
Someone could explain me what are the main differences between NBT2 (Evo) vs EntryNav, please?
I was assuming (wrongly) that the latest F48 was mounting the Evo but Navigation version tell that's is entrynav.
I have a Navi connected Pro.

BR
Raf


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EntryNav Head Unit is 606 Business Navigation with small screen and runs ROUTE Map.

NBT2 Head Unit is 609 Professional Navigation, with larger screen and runs EVO Map.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> EntryNav Head Unit is 606 Business Navigation with small screen and runs ROUTE Map.
> 
> NBT2 Head Unit is 609 Professional Navigation, with larger screen and runs EVO Map.


This is what i knew since i read technical specs for X1 F48.
The documentation tells that both the Business and Connected Pro uses the same HU, which is EntryNav.
Moreover Navigation version under iDrive menus shows EntryNav too.

So, where am i wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wrong about what? I don't understand what you are asking.

Car has EntryNav Head Unit. This is 606 Business Navigation. It is what it is.

A car ordered with 609 Professional Navigation would receive different NBt2 EVO Head Unit.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Wrong about what? I don't understand what you are asking.
> 
> Car has EntryNav Head Unit. This is 606 Business Navigation. It is what it is.
> 
> A car ordered with 609 Professional Navigation would receive different NBt2 EVO Head Unit.


What i'm trying to tell you is that X1 F48 coming with Connected Pro Nav doesn't have NBT HU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0utsider said:


> What i'm trying to tell you is that X1 F48 coming with Connected Pro Nav doesn't have NBT HU.


PM me short VIN.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0utsider said:


> PM sent.


Ok, this car is F48, which is based on F56 Mini. For this car, there is no 606, but instead 6UN or 6UP for lower end navigation or 609 Professional navigation at the high end:

6UN - Navigation - EntryNAV Head Unit - 6.5'' Screen
6UP - Navigation Plus - EntryNAV Head Unit - 8.8'' Screen 
609 - Navigation Professional - NBT2 EVO Head Unit

The VIN you gave me is for car with 6UP.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0utsider said:


> What i'm trying to tell you is that X1 F48 coming with Connected Pro Nav doesn't have NBT HU.
> 
> Please look at here:
> http://i64.tinypic.com/66kb5t.jpg


Because car has 6UP Navigation Plus and not 609 Navigation Pro.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Because car has 6UP Navigation Plus and not 609 Navigation Pro.


Thank you for your answer. It-s confirming what i said.
Unfortunately, at least here in Italy, 609 is not available for F48. Just 6UN or 6UP.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0utsider said:


> Thank you for your answer. It-s confirming what i said.
> Unfortunately, at least here in Italy, 609 is not available for F48. Just 6UN or 6UP.


Ok, although that is strange to not offer Pro Nav Option.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, although that is strange to not offer Pro Nav Option.


That's it and it's so also in North America looking at this:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2016/2016-BMW-X1-F48-Pricing-Guide.pdf


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0utsider said:


> That's it and it's so also in North America looking at this:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2016/2016-BMW-X1-F48-Pricing-Guide.pdf


F48 is strange car. 609 is not an Option, yet F56 Mini it is based on can have 609 with NBT2 EVO. Don't figure. :dunno:


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

All new cars based on the BMW-UKL-Plattform don't offer the Professional Navigation anymore. Probably because of cost cuts. Instead they offering the Navigation Plus which is basically the old Navigation Business with a bigger screen for the same price as the Navigation Professional, and a DVD Drive is optional and costs even more money.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wybielacz said:


> All new cars based on the BMW-UKL-Plattform don't offer the Professional Navigation anymore. Probably because of cost cuts. Instead they offering the Navigation Plus which is basically the old Navigation Business with a bigger screen for the same price as the Navigation Professional, and a DVD Drive is optional and costs even more money.


But this is stupid. If they want to keep costs down, fine, but offer Nav Pro with NBT2 EVO as an Option for those willing to pay. The part already exists in their inventory, and is used in same F56 Mini Architecture, so there is virtually zero cost to BMW that is not absorbed by customer.


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> But this is stupid. If they want to keep costs down, fine, but offer Nav Pro with NBT2 EVO as an Option for those willing to pay. The part already exists in their inventory, and is used in same F56 Mini Architecture, so there is virtually zero cost to BMW that is not absorbed by customer.


I am completely with you on that, but just make a small calculation. The old Navigation Business was around 1500$, now they selling it for around 2500$ as Navigation Plus with the only differences: an upgraded screen and touch controller, plus if someone wants a DVD Drive then it costs an additional 200$. Not only does BMW save money with that, they even earn around 1000$ more for each sold car  
I guess the reason for that is that BMW wants to make more differences between the BMW UKL Platform and the BMW 35UP Platform. BMW will make some major changes on how they offer their cars beginning with the G Series models and we already can see them now on the last F Series cars.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wybielacz said:


> I am completely with you on that, but just make a small calculation. The old Navigation Business was around 1500$, now they selling it for around 2500$ as Navigation Plus with the only differences: an upgraded screen and touch controller, plus if someone wants a DVD Drive then it costs an additional 200$. Not only does BMW save money with that, they even earn around 1000$ more for each sold car
> I guess the reason for that is that BMW wants to make more differences between the BMW UKL Platform and the BMW 35UP Platform. BMW will make some major changes on how they offer their cars beginning with the G Series models and we already can see them now on the last F Series cars.


$2500 for 6UP Navigation Plus... :wow:

That's just ridiculous.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

Right. That's why i just feel jocked! 
So now, anyone knows what are the differences between the two systems? For sure entrynav has 32G instead of a largest HD, but what else?


Inviato da mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> $2500 for 6UP Navigation Plus... :wow:
> 
> That's just ridiculous.


I know... I think that BMW is currently ripping of customers with this Navi.



0utsider said:


> Right. That's why i just feel jocked!
> So now, anyone knows what are the differences between the two systems? For sure entrynav has 32G instead of a largest HD, but what else?
> 
> Inviato da mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


The NBT2 has a much faster CPU and GPU + much more RAM. The hardware itself on the NBT2 is pretty new and up to date where the entrynav has like 3-4 years old hardware. 
And if i am correct the entrynav has no 4G support.


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

At least in Europe, they are offering Connected Pro (aka EntryNav with touch controller and 8.8" display) + HUD + BlackPanel at about 2.760***8364; (equal to about 3000$ at actual change). 
You can't buy HUD or Blackpanel separetely. 
I can confirm that EntryNav has no 4G but in case you can buy LTE hotpost separately at about 500/600***8364;. 
Moreover it hasn't an internal HDD but a builtin flash of 32GB.


----------

